# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Almoço de Natal  Do Fragario Do Norte

## Carlos Mota

boas

Caros amigos,

Como vem sendo hábito, gosto de vez em quando juntar o pessoal para passarmos uma tarde bem passada a falar de aquários e para conhecermos as pessoas que escrevem os textos que lemos com tanta paixão.

Em princípio o almoço seria uma francesinha num restaurante perto do Fragário do Norte, no dia 18-12-2010.

Para dar um incentivo e também porque é Natal, faço uma promoção para quem vier cá no dia: "na compra de um frag, ofereço outro".


Aceito sugestões,comentários,

e claro inscrições :SbOk: 

Carlos Mota


Fragário do Norte - Propagação de corais

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Xmascheers:  :Xmassmile: 

Já te respondi por msg mas torno publica a inscrição. (como se fosse preciso)
E... já agora  :yb668:  te esqueças do Arroz de Feijão  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## hernani esteves

acho uma grande ideia. Quando é esse almoço.

----------


## hernani esteves

Desculpa ainda estou a dormir.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Carlos,

É sempre uma oportunidade única para o pessoal se encontrar.  :Xmascheers:  Gostava de me inscrever para o Almoço de Natal.  :SbBiere5:  :SbOk:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Jose Neves

podes contar comigo :Pracima:  :bompost:

----------


## João_Melo

Boa tarde.

Tambem podes contar com  2 eu a minha esposa, e já agora um lugar para o meu miudo assim começa a ganhar o vicio pelo sal.

conta com 3 lugares, mas apenas 2 para o almoço.

vamos dar um ambiente mais familiar. lol

Atentamente. :bompost:

----------


## Cesar Soares

Podes contar comigo também!  :SbSourire:   :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

saia mais uma francesinha para a mesa 5, com batata e ovo 
contem comigo.

----------


## CarlosMarques

podes contar comigo.
só não sei se vai comigo mais gente depois confirmo.

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas.
Tambem vou.
Abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

vais ficar sem frags  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Pena a minha mulher ir fazer uma ecografia de manha.....

Fica para a proxima!

Abraço

----------


## Silverio Silva

Olá Carlos,

Aproveitando o pretexto da francesinha vou finalmente poder encontrar-me com pessoal que não vejo á muito tempo.
Dois lugares na mesa para os Silvérios.

Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá Carlos,
> 
> Aproveitando o pretexto da francesinha vou finalmente poder encontrar-me com pessoal que não vejo á muito tempo.
> Dois lugares na mesa para os Silvérios.
> 
> Fica Bem


Bem vindo Sr. Silvério que saudades....... :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Podes contar comigo.

Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

desde já agradeço a todos que vem  :SbOk: 

dia 16/12/2010 fecham as inscrições

----------


## PedroOliveira

Conta com mais um para as francesinhas

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

antes que fechem as inscrições conta comigo, vai ser porreiro rever velhos amigos

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Carlos.  :Xmassmile: 

Chego de Barcelona no dia 18 de manhã, vou tentar estar presente no almoço, caso não consiga estar a tempo prometo fazer a visita no Fragario do Norte para conviver!  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

será que mais ninguém tá interessado em ver ao vivo o aquario do país com mais peixe e tridacnas por metro cubico  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## nunomoreira

Boas....
Serve o meu primeiro post neste forum para informar o seguinte:
Quero 1 ou 2 francesinhas BEM RECHEADAS, molho á parte e batata á parte.
Pagamento....depois decido...
Abraço e conta com mais 1 de Penafiel.

P.S. Já metias mais uns peixitos nesse aquário... :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Mais uma inscrição, podes contar comigo.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


encontro no fragario do norte por volta do 12:30 para irmos as ditas :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: 

o restaurante é a 600 metros

qualquer atraso por parte de alguem usar o telemovel 966435711 para esclarecimento

Cumprimentos

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

quero agradecer a todos os que participaram em mais um almoço do fragario do norte, que mais uma vez superou as minhas expectativas :SbOk: 

uma tarde bem passada onde juntamos pessoal da velha guarda, com aficionados mais novos  :JmdALEnvers: 

isto é sempre bom, porque como tudo na vida isto é um ciclo, onde uns vão, outros vem, e há sempre os resistentes que ficarão para sempre :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Grande encontro Carlos. :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima: . Convívios destes são excelentes, revemos amigos, discutimos projectos e a _aficion_  aquariofila fica a topo.
Muito Bom!

----------


## Silverio Silva

Boa Noite,

Sem duvida que foi bom rever pessoal que já não via à algum tempo, mas quero registar aqui as novas instalações do fragário do norte pois são de facto aquilo que qualquer aquariofilista marinho espera encontrar.
Parabéns Carlos tens a obra feita. :Pracima: 

Fiquem Bem

----------

